# Cat in Mass for adoption



## dazydaizee (Aug 2, 2009)

Neutered male DSH brown tabby.
9yrs old (still has a lot of good years ahead of him!)
Microchipped (home again). Due for 3 yr rabies vax, can be given prior to adoption.

Lived in his past home for 5 years. The past few months began spraying when there was construction going on in the house. I brought him to my apartment and he has been using the litter box perfectly since. Clearly it is a stress related issue that must be considered by the future owners, and it's important that he's adopted to a home with a low stress environment.

-He HATES large dogs. He will attack them like a lion ambushing prey. He is not a fan of dogs at all, but can become accustomed to a small, docile dog. He does harass my 35lb dog. 
-He gets along great with rabbits, guinea pigs, and other small animals. He used to live with 3 cats, and after a bit of hissing, he will get used to another cat. He's never been aggressive with cats, just needs a little time to adjust when introduced.
-He is EXTREMELY affectionate, friendly, and playful. He is also very vocal. He has a strange obsession with following you into the bathroom watching the toilet flush. 

Small adoption fee includes his litter box, litter, food dish, food, toys, bed, scratching post, toys.. everything I have for him.
His name is Tyler.

Please email with any questions, for more info, or if you are interested in meeting him. [email protected]
Thank you.

He's currently in Belmont, MA. I will assist with transport if necessary. In fact.. August 23rd, I'll be heading up to Canada for the weekend.. so if you're on the way I could potentially drop him off.


----------

